# The best laser ?



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey folks! I'm installing pretty often led Lights in the Ceiling, and I thought that a laser will help me to do it more accurate and faster. 

Which one will do the best? I thought about the Dewalt- DW088K. any suggestions will be welcom.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Never used any from DeWalt but had good luck with the Bosch models that look similar to that one pictured.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That's the exact one I have in the OP. It works perfectly and is surprisingly well made. 

I think any unit from any well known brand, at least in the middle of the pack price wise is a sound investment. Some will do some crazy things, but IMO all you need is a unit that will do a horizontal and vertical line, and a plumb bob unit. I regularly use both.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> That's the exact one I have in the OP. It works perfectly and is surprisingly well made.
> 
> I think any unit from any well known brand, at least in the middle of the pack price wise is a sound investment. Some will do some crazy things, but IMO all you need is a unit that will do a horizontal and vertical line, and a plumb bob unit. I regularly use both.


Did you get a new one?

I remember around 3-4 years ago I was looking to buy one and I found you recommending a Dewalt plumb bob laser and 4-5 other people agreeing that it was a good one for the money. But from what I remember I don't think it did the horizontal and vertical lines. 

I never ended up buying one, still looking :laughing:


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you guys, I just placed my order. Will get it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Jrzy said:


> Did you get a new one?
> 
> I remember around 3-4 years ago I was looking to buy one and I found you recommending a Dewalt plumb bob laser and 4-5 other people agreeing that it was a good one for the money. But from what I remember I don't think it did the horizontal and vertical lines.
> 
> I never ended up buying one, still looking :laughing:


No, I have had that one for quite a while and that is the one that does hor/vert. I honestly only got that one instead of a Bosch because the DeWalt came with a blow-molded case instead of a soft case, which I really like for keeping it in the van. I have a rather cheap Stanley(?) plumb bob which has worked fine for probably close to 10 years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought a StraitLine from Lowes a while back for $5.00 on clearance and used it in my own place cause I knew it's location in a hurry. The cheap ones can work well and if it gets damaged so be it.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Quick question for you guys as I'm getting my goods tomorrow.

Let's say I want to make a straight line with the laser to cut and install 8 LED's in a row (ceiling). How do I know if the laser line is really straight and not crooked? Should I check 3 sections of the line against the wall and compare them? It might looks good to my eyes but I want to make sure 110% that the line is 100% straight. The laser sits still on the floor. will appreciate some of your tips.

Thank you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Quick question for you guys as I'm getting my goods tomorrow.
> 
> Let's say I want to make a straight line with the laser to cut and install 8 LED's in a row (ceiling). How do I know if the laser line is really straight and not crooked? Should I check 3 sections of the line against the wall and compare them? It might looks good to my eyes but I want to make sure 110% that the line is 100% straight. The laser sits still on the floor. will appreciate some of your tips.
> 
> Thank you.


This is easy. I use the DeWalt line laser and it's good bang for the buck. The line can get a little fuzzy but you learn to work with it. I calculate my fixture spacing and set my line on the floor with the laser. Then I draw an "X" on the floor with a felt pen (or use tape on finished floor). Then I shoot straight up with a laser plumb. Deadly accurate.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

99cents said:


> The_notorious_Rookie said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question for you guys as I'm getting my goods tomorrow.
> ...



Thank you bud, this is a good idea which I will definitely use! But my main question was, how basically do I know if my line is straight against the wall. From point A on the Ground to point B. Do you check your measurements on the ground after you place the laser and check the distance from a few locations? From the laser line to the side / wall? 

Thank you, and sorry for the headache.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Thank you bud, this is a good idea which I will definitely use! But my main question was, how basically do I know if my line is straight against the wall. From point A on the Ground to point B. Do you check your measurements on the ground after you place the laser and check the distance from a few locations? From the laser line to the side / wall?
> 
> Thank you, and sorry for the headache.


You want the line on the ceiling to be parallel with something, usually the nearby wall. So just throw up the line and measure off of the wall on each end of the line. Just watch for bumps in the wall, I've seen walls that went in and out up to 2 inches. So measure a few different places along the line to average it out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Thank you bud, this is a good idea which I will definitely use! But my main question was, how basically do I know if my line is straight against the wall. From point A on the Ground to point B. Do you check your measurements on the ground after you place the laser and check the distance from a few locations? From the laser line to the side / wall?
> 
> Thank you, and sorry for the headache.


I too lay it all out on the floor checking for parallel and then use the plumb laser to transfer to the ceiling. So much easier to lay everything out on the floor.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Thank you bud, this is a good idea which I will definitely use! But my main question was, how basically do I know if my line is straight against the wall. From point A on the Ground to point B. Do you check your measurements on the ground after you place the laser and check the distance from a few locations? From the laser line to the side / wall?
> 
> Thank you, and sorry for the headache.


Not quite sure what you're asking but you can trust the line to be perfectly straight. The line on the floor can get a little fuzzy because even sawdust can fragment it. I draw a line on the floor close to the laser. Then I get one of those white plastic boxes that wire nuts come in. I draw a vertical line on that and place it on the floor. That becomes my target. Then I line up the two marks. I hope that makes sense. Believe me, after playing with it for fifteen minutes you will be a pro.

I bought a cheap camera tripod from a place like Best Buy and it's great for counter receptacles. For standard receptacle height I go high tech - the laser on a milk crate. The DeWalt laser has a crazy strong magnet. It will stick to metal corner bead on drywall, no problem.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Not quite sure what you're asking but you can trust the line to be perfectly straight. The line on the floor can get a little fuzzy because even sawdust can fragment it. I draw a line on the floor close to the laser. Then I get one of those white plastic boxes that wire nuts come in. I draw a vertical line on that and place it on the floor. That becomes my target. Then I line up the two marks. I hope that makes sense. Believe me, after playing with it for fifteen minutes you will be a pro.
> 
> I bought a cheap camera tripod from a place like Best Buy and it's great for counter receptacles. For standard receptacle height I go high tech - the laser on a milk crate. The DeWalt laser has a crazy strong magnet. It will stick to metal corner bead on drywall, no problem.


Like MechDVR said above, you and him lay the line out on the floor first, then just use the plumb-bob function to put a dot on the ceiling. The_notorious_Rookie is looking to put the line on the ceiling and wants to know how to make sure that the line is parallel to the wall.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jrzy said:


> Like MechDVR said above, you and him lay the line out on the floor first, then just use the plumb-bob function to put a dot on the ceiling. The_notorious_Rookie is looking to put the line on the ceiling and wants to know how to make sure that the line is parallel to the wall.


Oh, okay. I never try for a line on the ceiling. I put in a lot of Lotus Lights. I put my X's on the floor during rough-in. After the board's up, I shoot the ceiling with the laser plumb and that gives me my hole centre.

I find that, if I try to work with a line on the ceiling, my ladder or body blocks the laser. I'm not very coordinated when it comes to things like that  .


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you! To all of you for the quick replay and your help fellas.


So I assume that I need to buy another laser, which is the plump bob laser beside the one that I have, the Dewalt 088K. In order to have two points up the ceiling and down the floor. by the way, I hate studs. just saying. the stud finder can't function properly when it comes to a old ceiling with tons of insulation.


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

Most companies I worked for have that Dewalt and it's pretty good .Used it plenty for laying out yes the blow molded case is nice. Yeah check your line a couple spots down the way off a wall u think is true.Have used the Bosch aswell worked alright but yeah that's a soft case for that one.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Welcome home baby, not a Bosch fan at all but for the plumb laser I can handle it.

Thank you guys for your help. Will keep you posted tomorrow at the job site.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Welcome home baby, not a Bosch fan at all but for the plumb laser I can handle it.
> 
> Thank you guys for your help. Will keep you posted tomorrow at the job site.


Take a little time and play with them, you will be very satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The_notorious_Rookie said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome home baby, not a Bosch fan at all but for the plumb laser I can handle it.
> ...



was trying them now, the Bosch can't go wrong you know, just a dot on the ceiling. But the dewalt man, jeez!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You can't use the Dewalt as a plumb bob??


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Jrzy said:


> You can't use the Dewalt as a plumb bob??


I wish, Don't have in this specific dewalt model. that's the reason of buying the Bosch.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Welcome home baby, not a Bosch fan at all but for the plumb laser I can handle i
> 
> Thank you guys for your help. Will keep you posted tomorrow at the job site.


Somehow, I ended up with the same combo (previous models). You'll be happy.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jrzy said:


> You can't use the Dewalt as a plumb bob??


Actually, I think if you look at the cost, buying a three way is more expensive than buying two units. I might be wrong. I like having a separate plumb anyway.

I can't believe a high tech guy like you is still using a piece of string! :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Thank you! To all of you for the quick replay and your help fellas.
> 
> 
> So I assume that I need to buy another laser, which is the plump bob laser beside the one that I have, the Dewalt 088K. In order to have two points up the ceiling and down the floor. by the way, I hate studs. just saying. the stud finder can't function properly when it comes to a old ceiling with tons of insulation.


Are you talking about locating joists? Forget about it.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

How funny! I use the same LED's lol. They are awesome! Can fit everywhere. The problem is that sometimes the costumer want something specific and you might end up installing the big cans.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

99cents said:


> Jrzy said:
> 
> 
> > You can't use the Dewalt as a plumb bob??
> ...



the 3 point was 10$ more then the 2 point.
I love the dewalt so much that I'm holding my self not to buy the 560$ DEWALT DW089LG 12V 360 Beam Battery, Green.

Lol.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Jrzy said:


> You want the line on the ceiling to be parallel with something, usually the nearby wall ... Just watch for bumps in the wall, I've seen walls that went in and out up to 2 inches





The_notorious_Rookie said:


> But my main question was, how basically do I know if my line is straight against the wall. From point A on the Ground to point B.


This kind of thing led to a lot of chasing my tail in the past. Unfortunately buildings are not perfect geometric forms and some are more imperfect than others. I lay it out close but not fanatical, then give it the eyeball test. Make your marks, then sight down the line from various spots in the room and make sure it looks right. This is one of those rare things where it is more important to look right than to be right. 

Even if your stuff is dead level, dead straight, dead square to GPS lines and the north star, if there's a nearby wall that's out of square, and your lights are square, nobody is going to say "Boy, those perfectly straight lights really show me how out of square that wall is, tear down the wall and fix that." They are going to say "Was that nitwit drunk when he put in those lights?"


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Actually, I think if you look at the cost, buying a three way is more expensive than buying two units. I might be wrong. I like having a separate plumb anyway.
> 
> I can't believe a high tech guy like you is still using a piece of string! :laughing:


I had no idea. I figured all lasers had a plumb bob in them! Good thing I found that out here or else I would be really let down :laughing:

I have this really thin orange string that they sometimes use to square up drop ceilings. I thumb tack it on each side of the room, then take a couple measurements in the middle to make sure it's square. It goes pretty quickly and I can lay out a full grid that way.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> This kind of thing led to a lot of chasing my tail in the past. Unfortunately buildings are not perfect geometric forms and some are more imperfect than others. I lay it out close but not fanatical, then give it the eyeball test. Make your marks, then sight down the line from various spots in the room and make sure it looks right. This is one of those rare things where it is more important to look right than to be right.
> 
> Even if your stuff is dead level, dead straight, dead square to GPS lines and the north star, if there's a nearby wall that's out of square, and your lights are square, nobody is going to say "Boy, those perfectly straight lights really show me how out of square that wall is, tear down the wall and fix that." They are going to say "Was that nitwit drunk when he put in those lights?"


I learned this the hard way when I was an apprentice running pipe horizontally on a block wall. I made the pipe run absolutely perfectly level, but I got an earful for how bad it looked because the grout lines weren't very straight which made the pipe run look off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> This kind of thing led to a lot of chasing my tail in the past. Unfortunately buildings are not perfect geometric forms and some are more imperfect than others. I lay it out close but not fanatical, then give it the eyeball test. Make your marks, then sight down the line from various spots in the room and make sure it looks right. *This is one of those rare things where it is more important to look right than to be right. *
> 
> Even if your stuff is dead level, dead straight, dead square to GPS lines and the north star, if there's a nearby wall that's out of square, and your lights are square, nobody is going to say "Boy, those perfectly straight lights really show me how out of square that wall is, tear down the wall and fix that." They are going to say "Was that nitwit drunk when he put in those lights?"


That is something like common sense that you have a hard time getting through to an apprentice but a very important aspect of many jobs.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Jrzy said:


> splatz said:
> 
> 
> > This kind of thing led to a lot of chasing my tail in the past. Unfortunately buildings are not perfect geometric forms and some are more imperfect than others. I lay it out close but not fanatical, then give it the eyeball test. Make your marks, then sight down the line from various spots in the room and make sure it looks right. This is one of those rare things where it is more important to look right than to be right.
> ...



So I guess you end up fixing it. what do you recommend? So I won't do the same mistake.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrzy said:


> I had no idea. I figured all lasers had a plumb bob in them! Good thing I found that out here or else I would be really let down :laughing:
> 
> I have this really thin orange string that they sometimes use to square up drop ceilings. I thumb tack it on each side of the room, then take a couple measurements in the middle to make sure it's square. It goes pretty quickly and I can lay out a full grid that way.


If the string was good enough for the ancient Egyptians......


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> So I guess you end up fixing it. what do you recommend? So I won't do the same mistake.


Just use the grout line when running pipe on a block wall. The same as when running on siding, make it even with the siding even if it's not level.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> So I guess you end up fixing it. what do you recommend? So I won't do the same mistake.


You're overthinking this but the guys are right, sometimes what looks right is better than what IS right. Last week I had to install exterior lights off bubble because the siding was crooked.

With recessed lighting, people always look at the line. If one fixture in a row is out of line, it's very noticeable. That's where the laser saves you.

I cut my holes for Lotus Lights after the board is up but before mud and tape. That way, if I make a mistake it's easily fixed. If you do that, you can have your customer approve the final fixture locations before texture.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

This is the one I have, it's perfect for everything I do. 3 laser lines instead of 2. This is the one you want.


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I have 3 lasers by PLS (Pacific laser systems) and I've very happy with them. I use them almost daily.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TRurak said:


> I have 3 lasers by PLS (Pacific laser systems) and I've very happy with them. I use them almost daily.


A PLS was the first one I ever used and I loved it. I always thought PLS stood for Plumb, Level, Square.





Aegis said:


> This is the one I have, it's perfect for everything I do. 3 laser lines instead of 2. This is the one you want.


What's the model number?


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Jrzy said:


> What's the model number?


It's the Dewalt dw089k. It can be mounted on a tripod and it has a micro adjustment knob for moving the laser ever so slightly. It also has a big clip and a magnet for slamming on to beams or studs.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

After 12H I'm here for the review. The dewalt does amazing amazing job, the plumb Bosch helps a lot but I don't understand why after a while the Bosch will shut down. In order to turn it back on I have to flip the on and off switch. Brand new battery's. 

will be back tomorrow for the final installation. (running the wires and install the Lutron wireless kit).

(Was trying to upload some pictures multiple times - but for some reasons it won't let me.)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> the plumb Bosch helps a lot but I don't understand why after a while the Bosch will shut down. In order to turn it back on I have to flip the on and off switch. Brand new battery's.


The instruction manual says that it switches off after 20 minutes.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Jrzy said:


> The_notorious_Rookie said:
> 
> 
> > the plumb Bosch helps a lot but I don't understand why after a while the Bosch will shut down. In order to turn it back on I have to flip the on and off switch. Brand new battery's.
> ...


Jeez I'm so rookie. Thank you pal.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Before and after. The laser was pretty dam good. installed with the Lutron wireless kit. Customer loves it.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

P.S

are you guys ready for this? i left the Dewalt hard case with the laser inside for 5min while packing my car. and.. its gone. how nice. i guess ill start to install GPS inside my tools. lol.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Adding the YouTube Link for the final results. You guys are welcome to click it and let me know what do you think. 

Thx!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Are those lotus lights? Why does it look like there are flying splices?


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Jrzy said:


> Are those lotus lights? Why does it look like there are flying splices?



had to spliced it before the finally installation to make sure they are all operating 100%. then i installed it with a metal box.

and yes, Lotus lights.


----------



## Milwookie (May 24, 2016)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> P.S
> 
> are you guys ready for this? i left the Dewalt hard case with the laser inside for 5min while packing my car. and.. its gone. how nice. i guess ill start to install GPS inside my tools. lol.


That really stinks! I'm sorry that someone did that to you. Did you have the serial number to report it to the police or pawn shops? The first thing I do when I get a new tool now is to note the serial number.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Milwookie said:


> The_notorious_Rookie said:
> 
> 
> > P.S
> ...


Appreciate that bud! 

and that's true! I wish I had the serial number, I didn't had enough time to think about it because I had it for just 48 hours! 

although I called the police and I filled out a police report. (a camera were placed outside). And in order to get the film I need to have a police report case. I highly doubt it that I will get my goods back.



Anyways, I decided to go HAM this time - and I ordered the DEWALT
DW089LG 12V Beam Battery, Green.

This time, I will make sure not to do the same mistake.


----------



## Milwookie (May 24, 2016)

Sounds like you knew all the right things to do, sometimes things just don't work out well. What a pisser.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Sorry you got jacked dude! Hope the new one is awesome! Was that ceiling like open trusses?


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Sorry you got jacked dude! Hope the new one is awesome! Was that ceiling like open trusses?


open trusses? HAHA i wish bud! that was a hell of a job. i don't know how they built the house dude, but dam - i went up the attic to measure the distance between each stud and sometimes they were 14 inches and sometimes they were 17!

and thank you man, sucks to loose a tool. the new dewalt is amazing! im speechless!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> open trusses? HAHA i wish bud! that was a hell of a job. i don't know how they built the house dude, but dam - i went up the attic to measure the distance between each stud and sometimes they were 14 inches and sometimes they were 17!
> 
> and thank you man, sucks to loose a tool. the new dewalt is amazing! im speechless!


Sounds like you had a fun challenge, either way it ended up nicely on the finish side. Older house? I notice "custom" work on older homes. I have my eye on 2 different lasers but neither dewalt... I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> Sounds like you had a fun challenge, either way it ended up nicely on the finish side. Older house? I notice "custom" work on older homes. I have my eye on 2 different lasers but neither dewalt... I'll keep that in mind.


came out perfect! i was actually surprised my self. i spent about 5 Hours just to make sure i don't have any studs in the way. The dewalt laser works perfect, work with it (before its gone lol) for two days. about 8-12 hours each day. and still kicks strong on the 3xAA batteries. i decided after that to invest and i bought the DEWALT DW089LG 12V Beam Battery, Green.

take a look at it, very expensive but will make your work easier. also using the 3 point laser by Bosch - good laser as well. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-dKXR-trfc


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

The green compare to the red. Impressive.


----------

